# Quiet Kat... What a joke!



## TNR (Feb 6, 2013)

Who has seen roused one? Looks like a joke of a product to me.


----------



## hicktownbowman (Jul 14, 2013)

A $5000 dollar scooter!

13' Elite Pure black/camo
28.5" 67#
Viper sights
Vendetta Enforcer
QAD HDX


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

they advertise affordable price, I had to laugh!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

dtrkyman said:


> they advertise affordable price, I had to laugh!


No joke. I can think of a lot of things id rather spend that on. Like a golf cart and a lease.


----------



## Justin.dees (Feb 17, 2013)

My question is how would you get your game out of the woods?


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm just waiting for dnrs to specifically list them as a motorized vehicle, and not allow on public land which is only real place I see somebody wanting one. To get further off the beaten path without the walk.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

I could use something like that IF it was affordable. Pack it in the pickup, and be able to save a lot of walking. If I got something I would just try to tie a sled or dead sled behind it, and if that didn't work I would just ride back to the truck, and use the phone to get help if needed. I think it's a good idea, but way too expensive!


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

When I first saw these I thought it was perfect. Great product and heck...much cheaper than any other motorized vehicle.

WOW!!! Was I wrong. I love the idea and product from the looks, but the price is to hefty.


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

The price will come down, as more companies offer similiar products. 

It's a novel idea, with a lot of potential, but cost prohibitive for now.


----------



## Pa archer68 (Jan 8, 2013)

I would like to see one go thru some mud with a 200lb guy on it. You're probably better off with a hoveround or a jazzy. :moped_mazeguy:


----------



## patientz3ro (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been toying with the concept of a very small 1 man "sand rail" style ATV. Kind of like a go kart on steroids. I would LOVE to get my hands on one of those motors they use. Perfect little hunting vehicle.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think its cool but not for that price

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 16, 2013)

You can get the electric motor and batteries like it uses on eBay to convert your mountain bike . The good ones with the lightweight batteries are pretty high though .


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

i can only imagine how stupid i would look riding that thing into my stand... like i was riding a tricycle!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I thought it was a good idea ,,but, way too much money and the way I read my regs for public is no motorized vehicles passed this point ...means you couldn't use it ..


----------



## the hamster (Jan 1, 2010)

has anyone actually used one?


----------



## TNR (Feb 6, 2013)

I can understand if you hunt public land that this thing would be helpful, but if I saw someone riding this motorized scooter to their stand at my club, their man card would be revoked immediately!!


----------



## Michael A (Sep 19, 2011)

if I saw someone riding this motorized scooter to their stand at my club, their man card would be revoked immediately!![/QUOTE]

yep


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Scooters and fat women.....they're fun to ride until your friends see you.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Michael A said:


> if I saw someone riding this motorized scooter to their stand at my club, their man card would be revoked immediately!!


 yep[/QUOTE]

indeed


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw some guys pushing this on a hunting show one time. I don't remember what show it was, but it was funny to see those guys be all serious about how great it was.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

There was one little clip at the end of their video where you can hear the thing. Sorry, the motors not any quieter than stepping on leaves while walking in. Combine that with this thing rolling over leaves and twigs and splashing through puddles...yeah, no thanks. Here's an idea. Walk you lazy *******.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

No wonder this country is getting so dang fat, what ever happened to burning boot leather?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

New ideas are great but this one needs some work. 
I suppose if I had the same '76 Datsun 710 from 30 years ago it would be handy to fit in the trunk.....but I'd leave it there and walk in anyway


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a big ol boy and if that thing would get me to my hunting spot in the mountains of east TN , it would be like the Toyota Tundra pulling the space shuttle, except very unsuccessful.


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

for the money they want for em , one would be way better off buying a 4x4 4 wheeler....no brainer!!!


----------



## FireStation46 (Aug 30, 2013)

It will be something to see if it actually works. Maybe they gave samples to some hunting TV show folks and we will see them in use next season's shows? I posted elsewhere on the topic as well with so e other thoughts mentioned in the other thread


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

How the hell are you supposed to get a deer out with that thing?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That thing would go about as well as a lead balloon in my area LOL. For $5k I could have a nice used ATV with cash to buy a new bow!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Dec 9, 2012)

I dont think i paid 5k for my fourwheeler........


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

$300 bucks for this new'86 honda.....and i can pull a deer out too!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I'm just waiting for dnrs to specifically list them as a motorized vehicle, and not allow on public land which is only real place I see somebody wanting one. To get further off the beaten path without the walk.



It is motorized , laws dont specify gas , diesel , electric do they ? Not here .
I cant see a deer being dragged behind one either , kinda silly for hunting . It would be cool to get hammered and bomb around on though .


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the idea is cool.. if you hunt in those gentle rolling hills without more than a 3 inch stone anywhere, or needing to haul any gear, or.. ah craut that is stupid. for $5k, you could buy a sweet atv, atc, a JD gator.. come on.. 5grand... I'm 6'2 and 240.. good luck kitty.


----------



## zell (Jul 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. That thing would be a riot with a gang of buds knocking back a few. Y'all would show up on World's Dumbest. :darkbeer::set1_rolf2:



dorkbuck33 said:


> It is motorized , laws dont specify gas , diesel , electric do they ? Not here .
> I cant see a deer being dragged behind one either , kinda silly for hunting . It would be cool to get hammered and bomb around on though .


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love this product if it does what the advertising says, and was around $500, not $5000 I want something I can throw in the bed of the truck, and unload without a ramp, something small that I can hide in the woods, ATV's are too big. I don't care if I can't get a deer out of the woods with it, 99% of the time I don't tag something cause I'm waiting for a trophy buck, I just walk a long way in, and a long way back. When I do tag that trophy I would ride it back to the truck, and then bring the truck back to the deer. It would be perfect for someone like me.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I want something like this!!!![video]http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F[/video]


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

if it was $500 id give it a shot


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

The main thing about it is, it's suppose to get you to your hunting spot quietly. But I agree it is ridiculous, and they did not think it through. I mean how do you transport your bow and other stuff on that thing. Plus, I am pretty sure that thing wouldn't go up a steep hill. It may be good for some kid to play around on it in the driveway, but not for what I would use it for.


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 1825464
> 
> 
> $300 bucks for this new'86 honda.....and i can pull a deer out too!


I would like somebody to put all that on a quiet kat.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how he got all that on that 3 wheeler! Lol


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

i very seriously doubt this thing would come up my driveway my butt would be pushing it...and i KNOW it wouldn't get to none of my hunting spots


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I live in the South, the land of the 4 wheeler. I have had game management people that supervise some of the high cost deer leases in MS tell me to keep them off your property. The deer learn pretty quickly to associate the noise of a 4 wheeler with a bunch of hunters. I also know other good hunters who have watched deer react to the noise of another hunters bike as it motored through his area. Not good.

4 wheelers are fine for pre season stuff, and hauling out a deer, but we never ride them on our property during season unless we absolutely have to. In contrast, the golf carts are great. I have been in them when we rode right up on turkeys and deer. 

All that to say, if a well designed model came along, with good reviews, I would want one. The golf carts are too big and difficult to transport for my money. I have said for years I wish somebody would make a battery run 4 wheeler. I am sure there are a ton of reasons why it would be hard that I dont know about, but the hunting benefit would be worth some bucks to me. Checking cameras, scouting, and getting a little closer to the set up without sounding like a dump truck coming through the woods sure sounds good to me.


----------

